# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Droga ne Shqiperi

## Zemrushja

*Durres, policia sekuestron 10 kilograme heroine. Arrestohet 52-vjecari* 

• Sipas policise mendohet se heroina e cila ishte e fshehur poshtë serbatorit të makinës, ishte e desitinuar per shperndarje brenda per brenda vendit 

Dhjete kilograme droge e tipit heroine eshte sekuestruar ne qytetin e Durresit pasditen e sotme nga policia e ketij qyteti. Ne prangat ka rene 52-vjecari Arjan Polisi, nga Librazhdi por me banim ne Tirane. Ai eshte kapur ne periferi te qytetit te Durresit, teksa udhetoonte ne drejtim te Tiranes me makinen e tij, tip Benz me targe TR 29 58 F. Operacioni per kapjen e 52-vjecarit ishte I mireorganizuar pas marrjes se informacionit nga informatore nga Tirana ne adrese te antidroges se Durresit. Kjo e fundit ka njoftuar policine e qytetit, e cila me pas I ka bere prite makines ku ndodhej droga. Sipas njoftimeve te para te policise, mendohet se heroina e cila ishte e fshehur poshtë serbatorit të makinës, ishte e desitinuar per shperndarje brenda per brenda vendit, kryesisht ne jug, por per t’u trafikuar jashte. Tashme kane nisur procedurat e hetimit

Gazeta Shqiptare

*~*~*~*~*

Eshte nje fenomen qe po prek gjithmone e me teper shoqerine shqiptare.. Do doja ne kete teme te jepni opnionin tuaj rreth droges ne Shqiperi. Informacione te ndryshme se si ajo shperndahet, se si arrin te merret nga te rinjte etj etj.

Zemrushja

----------


## Zemrushja

Një agjent i infiltruar i policisë zbuloi rrjetin e trafikut të drogës. Pas disa kontakteve me të dyshuarit, agjenti lë takim me ta dhe bie dakord që t’i sjellin sasinë e heroinës. Sipas të pandehurve, droga ishte marrë në Shkup për 60 mijë euro dhe do të dorëzohej tek disa shqiptarë para “Hotel Mondial”, aty ku policia bëri dhe goditjen përfundimtare. Tre të akuzuarit janë shprehur se bashkë me ta është ndaluar dhe një person i katërt që ishte pikërisht porositësi dhe pritësi i mallit. Por në fakt, ai ka qenë agjenti që policia kishte infiltruar për të zbuluar rrjetin e trafikut të drogës. Agjenti është lënë më pas i lirë. Ndërsa tre të pandehurit, të ndodhur para një fakti të tillë, kanë pranuar akuzën. Prokuroria pretendon se ka një sërë provash që vërtetojnë fajësinë e tre shqiptaro-maqedonasve.

Ballkanweb

----------


## Zemrushja

Dy të pandehurit zbulojnë rrjetin. Flisnin në turqishte të vjetër

Me një turqishte të vjetër, dy shqiptaro-maqedonasit, Blerim Fejzullau dhe Habib Rexhepi, të akuzuar për trafik droge, kanë biseduar për disa minuta në qelitë e paraburgimit, pa e ditur se ishin vënë në përgjim. Por kjo bisedë e tyre është shndërruar në një provë të fortë për Prokurorinë e Krimeve të Rënda, pasi të pandehurit kanë hedhur dritë mbi rrjetin e trafikut të drogës, duke “tradhtuar” në këtë mënyrë veten e tyre. Dje, gjatë një seance gjyqësore që u zhvillua në gjykatën e Krimeve të Rënda në ngarkim të tre të pandehurve, Fejzullau Rexhepi dhe Naser Tahiri, është dëgjuar pikërisht përgjimi ambiental i realizuar në qelitë e paraburgimit. “Duhet të paguajmë që të dalim sa më parë nga ky vend. Të shpresojmë që Naseri të mos flasë”, - shprehet i pandehuri Rexhepi. Biseda zgjati për disa minuta dhe është një ndër provat më të forta që ka në dorë prokuroria, për të provuar akuzat e ngritura ndaj të pandehurve.

*PËRGJIMI*

Pas arrestimit në tetor të vitit të kaluar, Blerim Fejzulla dhe Habib Rexhepi janë lënë qëllimisht në një qeli. Duke përfituar nga ky rast, dy të pandehurit kanë nisur të bisedojnë për të rënë dakord mes tyre, që të mos flisnin gjatë marrjes në pyetje. Por biseda mes tyre ka rrjedhur në favor të prokurorisë. Pa e ditur se ata ishin në përgjim, kanë nisur të bisedojmë për një çantë, të cilën duhet ta merrnin në një destinacion të caktuar. Sipas prokurorisë, çanta për të cilën flasin dy të akuzuarit, ka të bëjë me veprimtarinë e tyre kriminale të trafikut të drogës. Dy të pandehurit kanë komunikuar në gjuhë turke. Sipas përkthyesit prezent në sallën e gjyqit, gjuha që kanë përdorur Fejzullau dhe Rexhepi është turqishte e vjetër, pa rend gramatikor që përdoret ende në disa vende të Ballkanit. Në bisedë e sipër, dy të akuzuarit përmendin dhe emrin e të pandehurit të tretë, Naser Tahiri. “Shpresojmë të mos flasë”, - shprehet Habib Rexhepi, duke vazhduar sërish rreth muhabetit të çantës, të cilën duhet të arrinin ta merrnin patjetër.

*MESAZHET*

Po dje janë bërë publike dhe disa mesazhe të përkthyera nga gjuha maqedonase, të gjetur në telefonin e të pandehurit Rexhepi në momentin e arrestimit . S h q i p t a r o - maqedonasi ka shkëmbyer mesazhe me një femër me emrin Zhivka. Në to flitej për biznese dhe mbarëvajtjen e tyre. Habib Rexhepi, Blerim Fejzullau dhe Naser Tahiri, u arrestuan në tetor të vitit të kaluar pranë “Hotel Mondial” në kryeqytet, pasi në makinën e tyre u gjet dhe sekuestrua 6 kilogramë lëndë narkotike e llojit heroinë. Tre të pandehurit lëviznin me një makinë të  organizatës humanitare të Kryqit të Kuq të Maqedonisë. Për të zbuluar këtë rrjet të trafikut të drogës, prokuroria kishte hetuar për një kohë të gjatë, madje duke përdorur dhe një agjent të infiltruar. Goditja që dërgoi në pranga tre të dyshuarit, u bë pikërisht në momentin kur prokurorët kishin në dorë provat e mjaftueshme për t’i implikuar ata në veprimtarinë kriminale. Të pandehurit e kanë pranuar akuzën, duke kërkuar gjykim të shkurtuar.

Ballkanweb

----------


## SKUTHI

droga eshte nje nga bizneset me te fuqishme ne shqiperi dhe nje nga motoret kryesore per ekonomine shqiptare.Pse si mendoni ju ato pallate e klube si jane ngritur.pastaj kjo eshte nje faze kalimtare (faze e mbledhjes se kapitalit)tani ne shqiperi po hyme ne fazen e legalizimit te keti lloj kapitali i cili me dashje dhe padashje ka ndihmuar rritjen ekonomike te shqiperise..keto jane faze qe çdo shtet i civilizuar i ka kaluar.duhet durim!

----------


## Zemrushja

*Policia arreston poseduesin nga kryeqyteti, Arjan Polisi: E kishte fshehur drogën në serbatorin e makinës 

Antikrimi i Organizuar vijon operacionin edhe gjatë orëve të natës*


Dhjetë kilogramë heroinë janë sekuestruar në qytetin e Durrësit, ndërkohë që është prangosur transportuesi i saj. Operacioni për kapjen e drogës është realizuar në orët e pasdites pas një hetimi 2-mujor që kanë organizuar specialistët e antidrogës në Drejtorinë e Luftës Kundër Krimit të Organizuar në Drejtorinë e Përgjithshme të Policisë së Shtetit. Burimet zyrtare nga Ministria e Brendshme deklaruan zyrtarisht se dhjetë kilogramë drogë, e llojit heroinë, është sekuestruar në qytetin e Durrësit, pasditen e djeshme nga krimi i organizuar në bashkëpunim me policinë lokale të qytetit bregdetar. "Në prangat e uniformave blu ka rënë 52-vjeçari Arjan Polisi, nga Librazhdi, por me banim në Tiranë. Ai është kapur në periferi të qytetit të Durrësit, teksa udhëtonte në drejtim të Tiranës, me makinën e tij, tip "Mercedes Benz", me targë "TR 2958 F", detajuan burimet zyrtare nga Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Policisë së Shtetit. Më tej, forcat policore bënë të ditur se hetimi për këtë operacion kishte nisur disa muaj më parë. Sipas të dhënave nga grupi hetimor, para disa kohësh ishte marrë informacioni operativ se një person me banim në Tiranë, kryente transportim të lëndëve të forta narkotike, që ishte e destinuar për tregun vendas. Kështu, u bashkëpunua me Drejtorinë e Luftës Kundër Krimit të Organizuar, për të përdorur metodat speciale për dokumentimin e kësaj vepre penale. Në këto kushte, agjentët e antidrogës përdorën "blerje të stimuluar", sipas një vendimi që kishte dhënë Gjykata e Krimeve të Rënda. Ditën e djeshme, 52-vjeçari Polisi kishte udhëtuar drejt Durrësit, ku kishte marrë sasinë e drogës dhe gjatë kthimit për në Tiranë, kanë ndërhyrë forcat speciale të antidrogës. Ata kanë bërë arrestimin në flagrancë të këtij personi nën akuzën e trafikut dhe tregtimit të lëndëve narkotike, ndërkohë që për disa orë ka vijuar kontrolli fizik i mjetit për të gjetur lëndën narkotike, që ishte fshehur më së miri në mjetin e lartpërmendur. Sipas specialistëve që morën pjesë në operacion, ata i kanë bërë pritë makinës ku ndodhej droga. Sipas njoftimeve të para të policisë, mësohet se heroina ishte e fshehur poshtë serbatorit të makinës dhe ishte e destinuar për shpërndarje brenda përbrenda vendit, kryesisht në jug, por më pas për t‘u trafikuar jashtë shteti. Pas gjetjes së heroinës, e cila ishte paketuar në 20 pako, ajo është dërguar në laboratorin e kriminalistikës në Ministrinë e Brendshme për të bërë analizat e përqindjes së lëndës narkotike. Në lidhje me të arrestuarin 52-vjeçar, burimet policore bënë të ditur për "Shqip" se është ushtruar kontroll edhe në banesën e tij, të cilit i kanë gjetur vetëm disa sende të vogla implikuese. Nga ana tjetër, grupi hetimor deklaroi se në këtë trafik të lëndëve narkotike dyshohet se janë përfshirë edhe persona të tjerë, por ende nuk është zbardhur itinerari i trafikimit të lëndës narkotike. Sipas policisë, në këtë aktivitet kriminal dyshohet se ka edhe persona të tjerë, të cilët janë identifikuar, por për mungesë provash nuk janë kryer arrestime. Grupi hetimor shpjegoi se edhe gjatë natës do të kryhen kontrolle dhe do të ketë arrestime të tjera për heroinën e bllokuar. 

*© Gazeta Shqip - 2006-2007* 

ps. ju lutem pergjigjuni temes dhe jo te beni chiti chati..  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Zemrushja

Shqiptarët janë bërë sërish protagonistë të krimeve të ndryshme në vendet fqinj. Në Itali dhe Greqi janë zhvilluar dy operacione të ndara, ku janë arrestuar disa shqiptarë për trafikim të lëndëve narkotike. Sipas mediave greke, policia e këtij vendi ka arrestuar një 22-vjeçar shqiptar për transportimin e një sasie të madhe lëndësh narkotike brenda shtetit helen. Më tej, mediat shpjeguan se, sipas policisë helene, shqiptari u arrestua në rajonin Palajo-Faliron, në jug të Athinës. Emri i të riut shqiptar nuk është bërë publik nga policia greke për shkak të hetimeve të mëtejshme për trafikimin e lëndës narkotike. Shqiptarit iu gjetën dy kilogramë kokainë, 87,5 kilogramë kanabis, dy armë dhe 105 fishekë. I dyshuari besohet se operonte në një bandë ndërkombëtare të trafikimit të lëndëve narkotike nga Shqipëria në Greqi. Policia shpreson se me marrjen në pyetje të 22-vjeçarit, të zbulojë më tepër të dhëna për shkatërrimin e kësaj bande trafikantësh. Nga ana tjetër, policia e Milanos ka arrestuar rreth 20 persona, mes të cilëve shqiptarë, italianë dhe afrikanoveriorë, të gjithë të akuzuar për trafik lëndësh narkotike. Gjatë këtij operacioni u sekuestruan 55 kg heroinë, 40 kg përzierës dhe pajisje të tjera për përpunimin e drogës. Operacioni ka nisur në fillim të 2005-ës, pas arrestimit në bordin e një treni që vinte në Milano, të dy korrierëve që kishin në zotërim 150 gramë heroinë. Hetimet vazhduan në 2006 deri në fillim të 2007 në rajone të ndryshme të Italisë, të cilat sollën si përfundim arrestimet e djeshme. 

*© Gazeta Shqip - 2006-2007*

----------


## shefqeti11

*Durrës, kapen 428.80 kg drogë, arrestohen tre persona
*
13:32   05/05/07




Sasia prej 428,80 kg lëndë narkotike e fortë, e bllokuar disa orë më parë nga policia e Durrësit, ishte nisur nga Kosova dhe ajo rezulton të jetë dyllojshe, në formën e pluhurit me ngjyrë të bardhë dhe kafe, ndërsa nje grup hetimor po punon intesivisht për sqarimin e destinacionit të saj dhe personave të tjerë të implikuar në këtë ngjarje.

Drejtoria e policisë së Durrësit, përmes zëdhënëses së saj, Ornela Çako, publikoi sot detaje nga operacioni i koduar "Autostrada", i cili përfundoi me sukses rreth orës 20:00 të ditës së djeshme me sekuestrimin e sasisë së madhe të drogës, e cila dyshohet të jetë e llojit heroinë, dhe me arrestimin e tre personave. Sipas saj, aksioni u organizua në bazë në informacionet e marra në rrugë operative forcat e Sektori të Luftës Kunder Krimit te Organizuar.

"Nga veprimet e para hetimore rezulton se sasia prej 428,80 kg lënde narkotike, e ndarë në nëntë thasë, po transportohej me automjetin furgon tip Benz me targa TR 0038 I dhe ishte fshehur midis mallrave të tjera ushqimore. Furgoni që drejtohej nga shtetasi Adem Duraku dhe që udhëtonte nga Kukësi në drejtim të Tiranës, u ndalua pranë Fushë Krujës. Ndërkohë janë ndaluar edhe dy shtetas të tjerë, të cilët prisnin në një automjet tjetër tip Benz mbërritjen e sasisë së drogës", tha më tej Çako.

Lënda narkotike rezulton të jetë dyllojshe, sqaroi Çako, duke shtuar se rreth 100 kg janë në formën e pluhurit të bardhë dhe 328,80 kg në formën e pluhurit në ngjyre kafe. "Për rezultatin përfundimtar të llojit të saj, jemi në pritje të kryerjes së ekzaminimit përkatës në Laboratorin Qëndror të Kriminalistikës", vijoi zëdhënësja e drejtorisë së policisë së Durrësit.

Ajo bëri të ditur ndër të tjera se në orët e para të mëngjesit të sotëm u bë arrestimi në flagrancë i shtetasve Adem Duraku, 53 vjeç, lindur e banues në fshatin Pobreg, (Kukës), Agim Kaçorri, 34 vjeç, lindur në Dibër dhe banues në Kamëz (Tiranë), i dënuar më parë për plagosje të lehtë me dashje, dhe Fatmir Kovaçi, 36 vjeç, lindur në Has dhe banues në lagjen nr.10 Tiranë.

Po ashtu së bashku me lëndën narkotike u sekuestrua automjeti tip Benz furgon me targa TR 0038 I, ku u gjet sasia e lëndës narkotike, automjeti tip Benz me targa TR 6570 K, ku dy shtetasit e tjerë po prisnin mallin si dhe 6 telefonë celularë, në përdorim të këtyre personave.

A1-tv

----------


## no name

Dje në mbrëmje dhe sot në orët e para të mëngjesit është kapur një sasi rekord droge të fortë heroinë nga ana e policisë shqiptare. Në aksionin e parë është kapur një sasi prej 47 kilogram heroine në aksin rrugor Lushnje-Fier dhe është arrestuar në Flagrancë shtetasi Dritan Tomorri, 38 vjec nga Elbasani. Por suksesi më i madh i policisë është kapja në orët e para të mëngjesit të një sasie rekort prej 430 kilogramë heroinë e cila ishte futur në thasë në një furgon me targa Tirane. Aksioni thuhet se është realizuar pas infiltrimit të një agjenti të antidrogës së Durrësit. Bashkë me drogën janë ndaluar edhe shtetasit Adem Durraku, Agim Kaçori, Fatmir Kocavi. Sipas policisë droga vinte nga Kosova dhe aksioni është kryer në aksin Fushë-Krujë Durrës.

----------


## no name

*"Shkaterruam rrjetin Kosove-Shqiperi-Greqi"*
E Hene, 07 Maj 2007

Pohimi i Policise se Shtetit: 476 kg jane perzieres lendesh narkotike dhe jo droge 

Operacione te sukseshme jane quajtur nga Policia e Shtetit ato te dites se shtune ne mengjes dhe te se premtes ne darke, ku u vune ne pranga kater persona. Edhe pse u zbehen dy operacionet antidroge te Policise se Shtetit, perseri ato jane konsideruar si shkaterrim i nje linje trafiku te lendeve narkotike. "Sasia prej 476.5 kilogram e cilesuar dy dite me pare si lende narkotike, e llojit, heroine, pas ekspertimit ka dale paracetamol dhe kafeine te njohur si perzieres per disa lende narkotike te tilla si heroine, amfitamine, kokaine dhe metafetamine etj", pranoi dje Policia e Shtetit. Ky eshte rezulatit i dy "superoperacioneve" te Policive te Durresit dhe Fierit. 

Gjithcka per uniformat blu eshte rrezuar kur kane dale rezultate perfundimtare te analizave te dala nga labaratori kriminalistik, per dergimit per ekzaminime te pluhurit te bllokuar ne Durres dhe ne Fier. Por dhe pse e gjithe lenda e bllokuar nuk eshte lende narkotike, policia nuk ka hequr dore nga rezulatet e operacioneve te bera. "Te dy operacionet e kryera kane synuar goditjen e nje linje trafiku te paligjshem nga Kosova ne Greqi duke mbajtur ne mbikqyrje per nje periudhe relativisht te gjate kohore subjektet qe bashkepunonin ne kete trafik", bene te ditur gjate dites se diele, burimet zyrtare te Policise se Shtetit, duke mos mohuar se rezultatet e operacioneve jane shume te mira. Sipas informacioneve dhe rasteve te evidentuara, prej disa kohesh ka qene ekzistente nje linje trafikimi lende narkotike dhe perziersi ne drejtimin Kosove-Shqiperi-Greqi, thane dje burimet zyrtare te policise, thate dites se djeshme. Por uniformat blu nuk heqin dore nga suksesi. "Rastet e evidentuara flasin si per transport lende narkotike te tipit heroine qe ne permbajtjen e saj ka patur dhe paracetamol e kafeine, ashtu edhe per transport vetem perziersi, qe ne te shumten e rasteve ka qene substance e paster paracetamol e kafeine", thane burimet e policise. Nderkaq eshte bere e ditur se, trafikimi i perziersve te lendes narkotike eshte nje aktivitet i njohur kriminal nisur edhe nga praktika e vendeve te tjera te perfshira ne rrugen e trafikimit te lendeve narkotike. "Shqiptaret kete aktivitet e kryejne si ne rastet kur shtojne sasine e lendes narkotike baze te destinuar per trafikim, ashtu edhe si aktivitet me vehte, pasi ky lloj trafiku ka fitime te larta, po te kihet parasysh se perziersi blihet me nje cmim prej 45-50 euro ne vendet e origjines dhe ne destinacion shitet me nje cmim prej 200-250 euro per 1 kg", bene te ditur burimet zyrtare. Sipas llogarive Policia e Shtetit, ka bllokuar 110 mije euro, paracetamol dhe kafeine. Dy operacionet e dy diteve me pare jane konsideruar si te sukseshme nga Policia Shqiptare ne goditjen e njeres prej linjave te rendesishme te trafikut te lendes narkotike. 

Policia e ka pranua dy dite pas operaciove, "Autostrada" dhe "Ardenica", qe pluhuri i bllokuar nuk ka qene heroine, por perzieres i lendeve narkotike, paracetamol dhe kafetine, qe perdoren per perzierjen e heroines dhe kokaines, per ti shtuar ne peshe dhe sasi. "Akti i ekspertimit kimik nr.2569, date 05.05.2007, ka arritur ne konkluzionin se sasia e lendes kimike te sekuestruar eshte paracetamol dhe kafeine e njohur si perziers per disa lende narkotike si heroine, amfitamine, kokaine dhe metafetamine etj. Mbi bazen e ketij akti ekspertimi per personat e arrestuar do te procedohet ne baze te nenit 285 te Kodit Penal sipas te cilit ".. transportimi dhe shperndarja e substancave kimike baze ... ne rast se dihet qe ato perdoren per prodhimin ose trafikimin e paligjshem te substancave narkotike, denohet me burg nga tre gjer ne dhjete vjet", thane dje ne nje komunikim zyrtar me mediat, burimet e Policise se Shtetit. Nderkaq per kater te arrestuarit, ne Durres dhe Fier, pritet vetem formulimi i akuzes dhe cuarja e tyre perparatogave te zeza per masen e sigurise. 

Sekuestrim rekord droge ne Shqiperi 

TIRANA - Policia shqiptare ka bllokuar mengjesin e se shtunes nje sasi gjigante droge, e identifikuar si heroine. Kete shkruante dje, agjencia zyrtare e lajmeve ne Itali, Ansa. Sipas saj, "malli", ishte duke u transportuar ne drejtim te Durresit ne nje furgon. "Perfundimisht jane sekuetsruar 430 kilogram droge, ne pjesen me te madhe, heroine, nje sasi e paimagjinueshme per vendin e vogel", vazhdonte lajmi ne agjencine Ansa. Gjithashtu ne lajm, shkruhet se deri tani jane vene ne pranga tre persona, te cilet deri me sot nuk kane qene te perfishire ne aktivitete kriminale ne vend. Gjithashtu agjencia permend dhe sasine e lendes narkotike te bllokuar ne Fier, ne afersi te fshatit Vajkal.

----------


## Zemrushja

Etleva DELIA, Enkeleda ARAPI

Tani edhe lumenjtë e drogës në Shqipëri e kanë një digë. Aksioni i Policisë së Shtetit në Durrës, ku u kapën gjysmë toni heroinë dhe kokainë, jo vetëm është më spektakolari, por edhe më profesionali në aspektin teknik. Megjithatë për të arritur në kapjen e sasisë më të madhe të drogës me vlerë rreth 14 miliardë lekë, policisë i është dashur të kalojë në suksese të vogla. Tirana Observer boton në mënyrë të përmbledhur të gjitha rastet më të bujshme të sasive më të mëdha të drogës të kapura në territorin tonë. Duke filluar që nga viti 1996, kur një libanez u kap me 36.5 kilogramë heroinë; nga shkurti i vitit 2001, ku në një lokal në Tiranë u kapën 70 kilogramë heroinë e pastër që vinte nga Pakistani, e duke përfunduar me rastin më të fundit ku u sekuestrua gjysmë toni drogë në afërsi të Durrësit. 
Zbulimi
Agjentëve të policisë u janë dashur plot tre muaj, që të përfundonin me sukses operacionin spektakolar, për bllokimin e sasisë më të madhe të drogës që është kapur ndonjë herë në Shqipëri. Përveç hetimeve dhe përgjimeve që shkonin edhe përtej kufijve, për kryerjen e zbulimit të madh të gjysmë toni heroinë dhe kokainë që kushton 14 miliardë lekë, kanë qenë të nevojshëm edhe agjentët e infiltruar. Burime nga policia bënë të ditur se lehtësirat e stisura në kufirin me Kosovën, kanë bërë që uniformat blu të organizonin më se miri operacionin e koduar Autostrada dhe ti jepnin kohë vetëm deri diku pranë Durrësit tre personave që transportonin 430 kilogramë drogë. Trafiku i lëndës narkotike që kishte nisur nga Kosova dhe do përfundonte në Itali, është ndërprerë nga policia në afërsi të Durrësit. Aty është bërë i mundur sekuestrimi i sasisë më të madhe të drogës së kapur ndonjëherë dhe arrestimi i Adem Durakut, Agim Kaçorit dhe Fatmir Kovaçit. Këta e transportonin drogën me një furgon me targa të Tiranës dhe e kishin fshehur mes mallrave të tjera ushqimore. 
Vlera e drogës
Një sasi kaq e madhe droge, e cila kishte edhe një vlerë marramendëse, nuk ishte kapur ndonjëherë në territorin shqiptar. Gjysmë toni heroinë dhe kokainë që vinin nga Kosova, kishin si destinacion Italinë. Burime nga policia bënë të ditur se duke qenë se droga do të shitej në tregun italian, vlera e saj arrinte në rreth 14 miliardë lekë. Vlerë kjo e përllogaritur me 30 mijë euro kilogramin. 

I arrestuari me heroinë: Nuk ishte drogë, por allçi

Dritan Tomorri, 38-vjeçari që u arrestua me 47.5 kilogramë heroinë mbrëmjen e të premtes në Fier nuk ka pranuar akuzën. Në dëshminë e tij në komisariatin e policisë së Fierit, Tomorri ka thënë se sasia nuk ishte drogë, por ishte allçi. Sipas tij, ishte duke udhëtuar drejt Vlorës, së bashku me nënën e tij. 38-vjeçari tha se allçinë po e çonte në Vlorë, ku edhe kishte në ndërtim e sipër një banesë private. Operacioni i koduar Ardenica kishte kohë që kishte nisur me survejimin e 38-vjeçarit, si dhe me përgjimet telefonike.

Garancia 30 milionë, lë të lirë kryekomunarin

Kryekomunari i Temalit, Mark Zhuri është lënë i lirë nga gjykata e rrethit të Shkodrës. Ai u arrestua dy ditë më parë, pasi në makinën e tij u gjet 150 gramë heroinë. Vetë Zhuri e ka mohuar akuzën, por në fakt i është dashur të paguajë si garanci pasurore 30 milionë lekë. Kjo garanci pasurore është në shkëmbim të lirisë së tij. Ndërkohë që, sipas kësaj gjykate, Zhuri është lënë i lirë për mungesë të mjaftueshme provash që e fajësonin atë për transport të drogës. Pas lirimit të tij, Zhuri e ka quajtur një lojë të policisë për të cenuar imazhin e tij.

Te dhena per kapjen e droges

1. 3 muaj hetime dhe survejime i janë dashur Policisë së Shtetit për të bërë zbulimin e sasisë më të madhe të drogës që ka kaluar në vendin tonë

2. Përveç hetimeve për aksionin spektakolar ka qenë i nevojshëm edhe infiltrimi i agjentëve

3. 430 kilogramë heroinë dhe kokainë që janë bllokuar afër Durrësit, vinin nga Kosova në drejtim të Italisë

4. Duke u llogaritur për shitje në tregun italian, vlera e drogës arrin në 14 miliardë lekë 

5. Përveç 3 personave që janë arrestuar dy ditë më parë, të cilët ishin pritësit, priten edhe arrestime të tjera 

Heroina

100 kg heroinë, 
viti 2002
një operacioni i forcave RENEA shkatërron një bandë narkotrafikantësh, duke sekuestruar 100 kilogramë heroinë që vinte nga Italia.

36.5 kg heroinë, 
viti 1996
Një i huaj me origjinë nga Libani u kap nga agjentët e Antidrogës së kryeqytetit me 36.5 kilogramë heroinë, e destinuar për shitje.

15 kg heroinë, 
3 shtator 2004
Dy persona kanë përfunduar në qeli, pasi janë kapur me 15 kilogramë heroinë në Durrës.

32 kg heroinë, 
22 shtator 2004
Sekuestrohen 32 kilogramë drogë e llojit heroinë nga policia e Fierit dhe e Vlorës, ndërsa janë arrestuar pesë persona.

18.5 kg heroinë, 
13 prill 2006
Agjentët e Antidrogës së Tiranës bënë të mundur parandalimin e trafikut të 18.5 kilogramë heroine dhe arrestimin e 5 personave të implikuar në këtë veprimtari. 

17 kg heroinë,
27 janar 2007
Policia e Durrësit përfundon me sukses operacionin Start 2007, në sajë të të cilit u bë i mundur sekuestrimi i 17 kilogramë heroine me destinacion Italinë. 

16 kg heroinë,
8 shkurt 2007
Një sasi droge prej rreth 16 kilogramë e llojit heroinë është sekuestruar në një makinë, e cila ishte parkuar në një zonë të Tiranës së Re në kryeqytet.

10 kg heroinë
26 shkurt 2007 
Policia e Korçës ka arrestuar 3 persona, të cilëve iu bllokua edhe një sasi prej 10 kilogramë heroinë me destinacion Greqinë. 

28 kg heroinë, 
7 mars 2007
Zbulohet baza e heroinës në kryeqytet, dy persona përfundojnë në pranga. Një sasi prej 28 kilogramë heroinë është sekuestruar nga policia e kryeqytetit gjatë një operacioni nga i cili dy persona kanë përfunduar në pranga. 

Tirana Observer

----------


## friendlyboy1

shkateruan rrjetin keta ahaha po droga nuk mbaron kurr, se po pati kerkes ka dhe ofert.

----------


## Zemrushja

Normalisht qe nuk mbaron kurre. Por te pakten te eleminohen pikat kryesore nga te cilat behet qarkullimi!

----------


## TOKE GEGA

E papranueshme heshtja juaj zoti President
Ilir RUSMALI*


Më datë 21.4.2007, kam vënë në dijeni opinion publik, lidhur me fakte të rënda dhe tepër kompromentuese, që lidhin veprimtarinë e gjyqtarit Artan Gjermeni, anëtar i Këshillit të Lartë të Drejtësisë, me favorizimin, mbështetjen dhe bashkëpunimin me një nga bandat kriminale më të rrezikshme në Shqipëri, prej më shumë se një dekadë. 

Faktet kanë lidhje me lirimin nga burgu të njërit nga anëtarët e bandës së Lushnjës, i cili, sipas dëshmisë së dhënë para gjykatës, rezulton se është liruar nga gjyqtari Artan Gjermeni, pas ndërhyrjes së Enver Dondollakut, njërit nga eksponentëve kryesorë të kësaj bande. 

Siç provohet nga inspektimi i kryer nga Inspektoriati i Ministrisë së Drejtësisë, favorizimi është kryer në kundërshtim të hapur me rregullat proceduriale, për caktimin e gjyqtarit të çështjes.

Përveç kësaj gjyqtari Gjermeni, është bërë objekt i debatit publik edhe për shkak të botimit në median e shkruar të përgjimeve telefonike, të kryera nga autoritete italiane të hetimit, sipas të cilave Artan Gjermeni cilësohet në bisedë midis Aldo Bares dhe Enver Dondollakut, si zyrtar në shërbim të tyre.

I nderuar Zoti Kryetar i Këshillit të Lartë të Drejtësisë,

Rastet e sipërcituara njollosin rëndë dhe në mënyrë të patolerueshme figurën dhe funksionin e gjyqtarit. Në rast se, ndaj tyre nuk veprohet me urgjencë ato njollosin në mënyrë të patolerueshme pushtetin gjyqësor, sistemin e drejtësisë dhe funksionin e KLD-së në raport me të.

Për këtë arsye në datë 21.4.2007, kam kërkuar publikisht ndërhyrjen e Presidentit të Republikës dhe Prokurorit të Përgjithshëm, për dënimin publik, të veprimtarisë së këtij gjyqtari në shërbim të bandave kriminale, angazhimin e tyre personal për marrjen e masave, për largimin nga pushteti gjyqësor, largimin nga Këshilli i Lartë i Drejtësisë dhe procedimin e tij.

Thirrja publike e ministrit të Drejtësisë, është shoqëruar deri më sot nga heshtja e papranueshme e Presidentit të Republikës dhe mosveprimi fajtor i Prokurorit të Përgjithshëm. 

Për këto arsye në mbështetje të kompetencës që ligji i jep ministrit të Drejtësisë, pika 2, neni 19, Ligji nr.8811, datë 17.5.2001, "Për organizimin dhe funksionimin e Këshillit të Lartë të Drejtësisë", të ndryshuar, kërkoj nga ana Juaj, thirrjen urgjente të mbledhjes së Këshillit të Lartë të Drejtësisë, me rend dite: "Shkarkimin nga detyra të gjyqtarit Artan Gjermeni, në bazë të pikës 6, të nenit 147, të Kushtetutes, me motivacionin "Për akte e sjellje që diskretitojnë rëndë pozitën dhe figurën e gjyqtarit"''.

Provat e mbledhura dhe të bëra publike deri më tani janë mëse të mjaftueshme për Këshillin e Lartë të Drejtësisë, për të vendosur shkarkimin nga detyra të gjyqtarit Artan Gjermeni. 

Tendenca e shfaqur nga eksponentë të Këshillit të Lartë të Drejtësisë, për të futur procesin e procedimit në rrugën e zvarritjeve burokratike duhet të konsiderohet e papranueshme në radhë të parë nga Presidenti i Republikës.

I Nderuar Z. President i Republikës,

Shqiptarët, sot më shumë se kurrë duhet të shohin se instancat më të larta që drejtojnë drejtësinë në vend nuk pajtohen me korrupsionin, me lidhjet dhe bashkëpunimin e gjyqtarëve me krimin, nuk pajtohen me padrejtësinë. 

Shqiptarët kanë nevojë që Presidenti i Republikës të dalë publikisht, të denoncojë dhe të distancohet me përbuzje, jo vetëm ndaj fenomenit të "kapjes", por, edhe ndaj individëve të "kapur". Prandaj është e domosdoshme që mbledhja e Këshillit të Lartë të Drejtësisë të zhvillohet në prezencë të mediave.

Me bindjen për angazhimin dhe përgjegjësinë e përbashkët institucionale për çështjen, bashkëngjitur do të gjeni materialet provuese. Mbetem në pritje të zhvillimit të mbledhjes, sipas afateve ligjore brenda ditës së enjte datë 11.5.2007.


Letra që ministri i Drejtësisë i ka dërguar Presidentit për thirrjen e mbledhjes së Këshillit të Lartë të Drejtësisë

----------


## no name

*Zbulohet marijuane, sekuestrohet autobusi i linjes greke*
Blerim Kore
E Merkure, 09 Maj 2007


"Stuhia e Detit" arreston shoferin. Sasia e droges prej 118 kg e futur ne 14 thase ishte fshehur ne pjeset mbrojtese te gomave te autobusit, prone e shoqerise se udhetareve "Parma Saralb", i cili po transportonte 19 shtetas nga Saranda ne drejtim te Athines.

Sarande- Sapo autobusi me 19 pasagjere me destinacion Athinen futet ne doganen e Kakavijes, per shoferin nuk ishte me thjesht nje verifikim dokumentesh ne sportel, sic ndodhte zakonisht. Ne oren 23:30 te se henes, urdhri i eksperteve te antidroges detyroi drejtuesin e automjetit, Rikard Murtaj, te hap dyert dhe te ule poshte 19 pasagjeret. 

Jo me shume se 20 minuta zgjati operacioni i koduar "Stuhi e Detit", kur specialistet e policise se Gjirokastres dhe te Ministrise se Brendshme zbuluan 118 kilograme marijuane ne pjeset mbrojtese te gomave te autobusit, me targe SR 5646 A. Drejtuesi Rikard Sazan Murtaj, 36 vjec, nga Saranda, u arrestua vetem disa minuta pas perfundimit te kontrollit, sikurse u be edhe sekuestrimi i autobusit. Mjeti ishte prone e shoqerise se Udhetareve "Parma Saralb" me qender ne Sarande, i cili po transportonte 19 shtetas nga Saranda ne drejtim te Athines atje, ku sipas policise, edhe trafikantet prisnin ngarkesen me marijuane. 

Lenda narkotike ishte e presuar dhe e paketuar ne pako ne forme cilindrike me peshe 1 kilogram secila, te mbeshtjella me natriban ngjyre kafe dhe ishte ambalazhuar ne 14 thase plastmasi ngjyre te zeze. "Shoferi ka ardhur si zakonisht ne sportelet tona te kontrollit per te bere verifikimet e fundit te dokumenteve", thone kontrolloret e Kakavijes, duke shtuar se ekspertet kishin informacion paraprak. 

"Nga veprimet e para hetimore rezultoi se lenda narkotike i perkiste drejtuesit te autobusit. Strukturat e policise u bene sekuestrimin e lendes narkotike, sekuestrimin e autobusit, si dhe arrestimin ne flagrance te shtetasit Rikard Murtaj, per vepren penale "trafik nderkombetar i lendeve narkotike", veper kjo e parashikuar nga neni 283 i Kodit Penal", njoftoi Ministria e Brendshme. Per te vazhduar hetimet e metejshme, materialet i kaluan Prokurorise se Krimeve te Renda Tirane.

Nderkaq, pasagjeret, qe zbriten ne rruge ne mes te nates, jane marre ne ruajtje nga forcat e policise dhe me pas me automjete te rastit jane derguar per ne Athine, atje ku kishin destinacionin e mberritjes. Policia nuk ka shqetesuar asnje prej tyre, pervecse marrjes ne pyetje per te plotesuar formalitetet e zakonshme ne rast operacionesh te tilla. Ekspertet antidroge ishin te informuar me pare per sasine e droges dhe vendndodhjen e saj ne automjet. 

Koha jone

----------


## _SheJtaNia_

Droga jo vetem ne Shqiperi por dhe ne vende te tjera eshte nje fenomen qe duhet luftuar.. Biles Pa Meshire!

----------


## TOKE GEGA

Raporti: Emrat e grupeve mafioze

E Premte, 11 Maj 2007


skema e plote
Publikohet e plote pjesa e pare e raportit te hartuar nga specialistet franceze te krimit te organizuar, bazuar ne informacionet e sherbimeve sekrete. Dokumenti i Institutit te Menaxhimit te Rrezikut Kriminal analizon perforcimin e krimit te organizuar dhe levizjet qe po cojne drejt krijimit te nje kupole ne Shqiperi, mes 15 klaneve.

Mafia shqiptare dhe ajo shqipfolese

PARATHENIE

Nuk mund ta thjeshtojme fenomenin mafioz italian vetem te "Cosa Nostra". Sidoqofte, eshte e rendesishme te ndajme mafian shqiptare nga ajo shqipfolese, e cila eshte nje dege e saj. Termi i mafias shqipfolese nuk ka te beje me nacionalitetin e anetareve te saj, por me perkatesine e komunitetit. Zona e ngulimit te shqiptareve ne Ballkan perfshin sigurisht Shqiperine (3 milione banore), por gjithashtu Kosoven (1,8 milione shqiptare), pjesen perendimore te Maqedonise (500 000 shqiptare) dhe jugun e Malit te Zi (50 000 shqiptare). Organizata te ndryshme kriminale te perbera nga shqiptaret jane aktive edhe ne zona te tjera ballkanike, sikurse edhe ne gjirin e diasporave te shumta shqipfolese te vendosura ne Evrope dhe ne Ameriken e veriut. Disa prej tyre, vecanerisht ne Kosove paraqesin karakteristika te pamohueshme mafioze per sa u perket lidhjeve, pushtetit ekonomik dhe depertimit ne politike.

Kjo analize eshte mbajtur per mafian shqiptare, pjeset e tjera te mafias shqipfolese jane trajtuar vetem ne bashkepunimet e shumta qe kane pasur me te.

HYRJE

Deklarata politike te bujshme, arrestime ne seri, pushime masive nga puna te funksionareve te korruptuar, shkaterrime te rrjeteve kriminale, nxjerrja e ligjeve rrenjesore: perballe krimit te organizuar shqiptar, qeveria "Berisha", e zgjedhur ne korrik 2005, duket sikur ka marre me vendosmeri nje qendrim te kundert me ate te paraardhesit te tij. Energjia qe karakterizon kete lufte eshte inkurajuese. Ajo nuk mjafton, megjithate te le te mendosh se mafia shqiptare eshte ne rrezik. Per te crrenjosur kete organizate kriminale do te duhet padyshim te bashkohen te gjitha forcat politike, policore dhe ushtarake per shume vite me radhe.

Mafia shqiptare eshte nje shoqeri kriminale sipas kuptimit te fjales. Para se gjithash eshte nje ndermarrje, fuqia financiare e se ciles mbeshtetet ne rentabilitetin eksponencial te trafiqeve te ndryshme. Eshte gjithashtu nje komunitet njerezor, pushteti i te cilit ushtrohet ne te gjithe vendin. Jo tek optimizmi qe ngjallin, por tek efektet reale te fuqise dhe pushtetit, duhet te perqendrohen analizat e ndryshimeve qe ka pesuar mafia shqiptare nga viti 2005.



FUQIA KRIMINALE

Fuqia e mafias shqiptare mbeshtetet te perfshirja ne trafiqe te ndryshme

Bazat e fuqise se mafias shqiptare

• Trafiku i heroines

Me shume se 90% e heroines, qe konsumohet ne Evropen Perendimore, prodhohet ne zonat pakistano-afgane. Nje pjese e madhe e droges kalon nga magazinat e mafias turke, pastaj ndjek dy rruge: "Rrugen e veriut", per ne Evropen Qendrore dhe "Rrugen e jugut", rrugen e Ballkanit, qe shperbehet ne shume itinerare. Pozita e Shqiperise ne itinerarin e jugut te rruges se Ballkanit e ben kete vend nje dalje te pashmangshme te flukseve te heroines drejt tregut evropian. Kanali i Otrantos kapercehet per 1 ore e 30 minuta me motoskaf. Dhe rreth nje e treta e heroines qe vjen nga Ballkani kalon nga Shqiperia.

Kalimi 


Roli kryesor i mafias shqiptare ne trafikun e heroines eshte ta transformoje kete potencial gjeografik ne nje mjet krimi. Ne fakt, klanet shqiptare e kane shnderruar bregdetin e vendit ne nje gllavine kriminale te perkryer. Terminalet kryesore te saj jane porti i Durresit dhe ai i Vlores, me destinacion bregdetin italian. Klanet mafioze e fusin drogen ne territorin shqiptar, duke u mbeshtetur te korrupsioni i humnershem i doganave dhe bashkepunimi i ngushte me deget e tjera te mafias shqipfolese. Nje nga itineraret kryesore te importimit te heroines, pershkon qytetet e Maqedonise, te mbajtura nga mafiat lokale, kryesisht te grupuara ne gjirin e ish-brigades Ushtria Clirimtare Kombetare. Ky kalim behet vecanerisht ne korridorin kriminal te lugines se Tetove-Gostivar-Diber, pa hasur asnje rrezik nga forcat policore maqedonase dhe shqiptare, qe nuk e bezdisin aspak trafikun.

Korrupsioni ne dogana dhe forcat policore shqiptare i lejojne transportuesit e droges te pershkruajne vendin nga cepi ne cep, deri ne bregdet dhe te ngarkojne heroinen neper skafe apo kamione qe transportohen me traget. Kushtet e mira te dorezimit te heroines ne Itali sigurohen nga bashkepunimi i mafias shqiptare me nje nga mafiat me te medha italiane "Sacra Corona Unita". Kjo mafia pret drogen dhe merr persiper ta shoqeroje ne rrugen evropiane, duke bashkepunuar me organizata te tjera rajonale.

Shperndaresi

Pertej ketij roli kryesor, mafia shqiptare eshte nje shperndares i madh i heroines ne tregun evropian. Deget kosovare te mafias shqipfolese mbajne prej disa vitesh shitjen e heroines ne vende te ndryshme evropiane, si ne Zvicer dhe Austri. Duke bashkepunuar me kusherinjte, apo duke ushtruar force, mafia shqiptare merr pjeset me te medha ne kete beden te shperndarjes ne Gjermani, Belgjike dhe Britanine e Madhe, duke iu kundervene dhunshem mafias turke.

Trafiku i qenieve njerezore

Kalimi

Perfshirja e mafias shqiptare ne trafikun e emigranteve klandestine drejt Evropes Perendimore eshte e hershme. Qe ne fundin e eres staliniane (1992), qindra mijera shqiptare u larguan nga vendi me ane te anijeve te improvizuara dhe zbarkuan ne brigjet e Pulias, rremujshem. Shume shpejt ky emigrim ra ne dore te "Sacra Corona Unita", qe u siguron anije te shpejta rrjeteve kriminale shqiptare, qe pergjithesisht perbehen nga doganiere dhe police.

Ky aktivitet i mafias shqiptare eshte perforcuar vazhdimisht. Para se gjithash duke perfituar nga bashkepunimet e vena ne dispozicion nga "Sacra Corona Unita" me organizata te tjera, sidomos kineze, turke dhe kurde. Por, gjithashtu, duke perfituar nga gjendja ne te cilen ndodhej vendi, pas skandalit te piramidave ne vitin 1997. Dhjetera mijera persona te shkaterruar nga ky mashtrim financiar u larguan nga atdheu i tyre, te shoqeruar nga nje numer qe sa vinte e shtohej shqiptaresh te frikesuar nga kaosi ekonomik dhe pasiguria qe mbizoteronte ne vend, kryesisht ne Vlore dhe Tirane.

Mafia shqiptare siguron sot kalimin e dhjetera mijera emigranteve klandestine qe vijne nga e gjithe bota dhe i drejtohen Evropes Perendimore. Me rreth 900 euro per person, vetem ky trafik i siguron - ne minimum - te ardhura vjetore prej dhjetera milione eurosh.

Pike se pari, ky aktivitet zhvillohet ne rruge detare, duke lidhur mafian shqiptare me mafiat italiane. Se dyti, trafiku i qenieve njerezore i praktikuar nga mafia shqiptare mbeshtetet te bashkepunimi i ngushte me klanet kosovare te mafias shqipfolese. Sic eshte treguar edhe ne harte, perdorimi i Kosoves si platforme import-eksporti kriminal u jep ketyre te fundit nje aftesi per t'i furnizuar mafias shqiptare emigrante nga e gjithe bota. Duhet thene se klanet kosovare punojne gjithashtu per organizata te tjera rajonale, sikurse edhe per llogari te tyre.

Bleresi


Objektin e trafikut e perbejne dy kategori qeniesh njerezore. 1) Emigrantet vullnetare, kryesisht burrat, qellimi i te cileve eshte te punojne klandestince. 2) Emigrantet e detyruar, kryesisht femijet dhe grate, te prirura per t'u prostituuar, ndersa femijet i detyrojne te lypin ne Evropen Perendimore. Mafia shqiptare nuk largohet nga roli i saj i pare ne trafikun e qenieve njerezore. Eshte nje nga bleresit me te medhenj te kategorise se dyte te emigranteve klandestine. Deri ne fillim te viteve 2000, klanet mafioze shqiptare rrembenin ose mashtronin kryesisht grate shqiptare, kosovare dhe maqedonase te destinuara per tregun e prostitucionit. Qe prej asaj kohe zoterojne gra joshqipfolese te blera nga organizatat kriminale te Evropes Juglindore dhe Qendrore, kryesisht bullgare, boshnjake, rumune, moldave dhe ukrainase.

Shperndaresi

Mafia shqiptare zoteron gjithashtu fazen e mbrapme te trafikut te kesaj kategorie emigrantesh, sikurse edhe ka nen kontroll prostitucionin ne shume vende evropiane. Nje numer i madh prostitutash punojne per tutore shqiptare, qe operojne ne vende te ndryshme te Evropes Perendimore dhe u sjellin fitime te majme. Me shume se 30000 ne Itali, disa mijera ne France, dhjetera mijera ne Gjermani dhe Britanine e Madhe.

Trafiqe te dores se dyte

Pervec ketyre dy shtyllave te aktivitetit te saj, mafia shqiptare eshte e fuqishme edhe ne trafiqe te shkalles se dyte.

Trafiku i hashashit

Deri para pak kohesh, mafia shqiptare ka qene nje aktor i paneglizhueshem i trafikut te hashashit drejt Evropes Perendimore, edhe pse larg Marokut, Afganistanit, Pakistanit, Indise dhe Libanit. Duke patur shume fusha te mbjella me kanabis ne territoret qe kontrollonin, mafia eksportonte mallin ne Itali me ane te skafeve, ose duke detyruar emigrantet klandestine qe ta transportonin. Duket sikur ky aktivitet ka rene qe nga viti 2005.



Trafiku i cigareve

Ky trafik nuk eshte aktivitet i mirefillte i mafias shqiptare, roli i se ciles ka qene padyshim te vazhdoje rrugen e krimit te organizuar malazez. Nje trafik i vertete shteti ne Malin e Zi, trafiku i cigareve, drejtohet nga kreret e shtetit qe pasojne njeri-tjetrin me perfshirjen ne dy shoqerite import-eksport te udhehequra nga njerez te pushtetshem, njeri prej te cileve eshte nje shqiptar nga Mali i Zi. Megjithate ky trafik has veshtiresi nga kontrolli i vazhdueshem i rojeve bregdetare dhe i Guardia di Finanza ne trajektoren Bar (Tivar) - Bari dhe ka kerkuar te gjeje zgjidhje te skafet shqiptare. Dhe transferta behet me e sigurt, meqe kane te njejtin partner italian, "Sacra Corona Unita".

Trafiku i automjeteve

Sipas sherbimeve shqiptare, nje ne cdo tre targa behet pa paraqitur librezen e makines. "Mercedes 190" eshte makina me e perdorur, e sjelle me nje cmim me te ulet se GDP-ja (Prodhimi i Brendshem Bruto) per banor ne Ballkan (2 874 USD) nuk le aspak dyshim per gjeresine e ketij trafiku. Edhe ketu problemi me i madh mbetet perfshirja masive dhe e vjeter e forcave policore, si edhe administrates shqiptare ne trafik.

Trafiku i mbeturinave

Implikimi i krimit te organizuar shqiptar ne trafikun e mbetjeve toksike eshte i hershem. Modeli ekonomik i ketij trafiku mbeshtetet mbi importimin dhe grumbullimin ilegal te produkteve, ricklimi i te cilave kushton dhe eshte i detyrueshem ne Evropen Perendimore. Qytetet e Durresit, Fierit, Lushnjes dhe Milotit kane pritur qindra ton pesticide me origjine gjermane ne fillim te viteve '90. Ky importim nepermjet mashtrimit ka provokuar probleme shendeti te verejtura te popullsia e ketyre vendeve. Rreziku eshte i madh dhe Shqiperia gjendet sot ne kete levizje te perdorur ne trafikun e mbetjeve toksike, por, para se gjithash te mbetjeve jotoksike. Kjo situate eshte prodhuar nga lidhjet e klaneve kriminale shqiptare me mafian italiane. Cdo vit, keto mafia trajtojne ne Itali 35 milione tone mbeturina te paligjshme - jo te gjitha jane toksike - per nje shifer prej 6 miliarde eurosh. Ky aktivitet eshte nje nga specialitetet e Kamorres, por gjithashtu praktikohet nga "Ndrangheta" dhe nga "Sacra Corona Unita". E gjithe kjo te ben te besosh se keto organizata e shohin Shqiperine si nje potencial zhvillimi te jashtezakonshem per kete aktivitet qe mbeshtetet mbi transportin dhe grumbullimin e mbetjeve ne zona te pakontrolluara nga pushteti politik. 

Rruga detare kriminale e zgjedhur nga "Sacra Corona Unita" dhe klanet kriminale shqiptare, siperfaqja e nje vendi qe i shpeton cdo lloj autoriteti shteteror real, sikurse edhe padobia e forcave policore, i japin Shqiperise nje interes te padiskutueshem per zhvillimin e kesaj forme te re te aktivitetit kriminal.

Trafiku i armeve

Vjedhjet sistematike te kazermave, postave te policise, arsenaleve dhe depove te municionit, qe u kryen gjate revoltes se 1997, ka shperndare ne Shqiperi perafersisht sasine e armatimeve te meposhtme:

- 2 milione arme luftarake te tipit AK 47 dhe AK 74 (kopje kineze)

- 3.5 milione granata dore ofensive dhe difensive

-1 milion mina antitak dhe kunder njeriut

- 840 000 predha mortaje (te te gjitha kalibrave)

- 1.5 miliarde municione te kalibrave te ndryshem

- disa qindra kg eksploziv te te gjitha llojeve

- disa qindra raketahedhes te tipit RPG

- disa qindra mitraloze 14.5 mm

- disa dhjetera topa dhe mitraloze kunderajrore

- disa dhjetera raketa toke-toke dhe toke-ajer

Ndonese ky armatim nuk ra ne teresi ne duart e klaneve kriminale shqiptare, nje pjese e madhe e tij duket se ka qene sistematikisht objektiv i tyre, per t'i shtene ne dore. Ky trafik i ka sherbyer, gje qe nuk mohohet, armatimit te guerilasve shqiptare te Kosoves dhe Maqedonise. Por armatimi shqiptar ka qene perhere objekti i nje tjeter trafiku ne Evropen perendimore dhe ne Greqi. Trafiku i dyte i armeve eshte padyshim me i rendesishmi dhe vazhdon te jete. Italia ze vendin e pare, merr rregullisht qindra arme te lehta dhe dhjetera kilograme eksploziv. Eshte vertetuar se klienti i pare i ketyre armeve eshte "Sacra Corona Unita". Klienti i dyte eshte padyshim banditizmi evropian. Mund te kene lidhje me organizatat e Lindjes se Mesme ose Afrikes se Veriut, por nuk eshte vertetuar.

Rendesia e trafikut te armeve, e organizuar nga mafia shqiptare, eshte padyshim per t'u krahasuar me persosmerine e treguar nga organizata te tjera rajonale - sidomos ajo boshnjake - ne kete aktivitet dhe nga afersia e nje zone gri e prodhimit dhe eksportimit te armeve te nje prodhimi me te mire: Transnistria.

Mafia shqiptare dyshohet edhe per aktivitete te tjera, sidomos per transformimin e kokaines baze ne kokaine dhe heroines baze ne heroine. Disa laboratore te vegjel u gjeten ne vitin 2000 afer kufirit grek, por asnje informacion nuk u gjet per te faktuar ekzistencen e tyre. Partneret ballkanike, te paret "traqeros" kolumbiane u identifikuan si klane kosovaresh dhe maqedonasish, sikurse organizata kroate, dhe jo mafia shqiptare.





Efektet e politikes se qeverise "Berisha"

Masat kryesore ne luften kunder mafiasQeveria "Berisha", e zgjedhur ne shtator 2005, ka ndermarre me vendosmeri nje lufte energjike kunder mafias shqiptare, e shprehur ne aksione te ndryshme:

Lufta kunder klaneve mafioze

Aksionet kunder mafias te qeverise "Berisha" konsistojne para se gjithash ne nje sulm frontal te klaneve kriminale ne Shqiperi. Kjo strategji e luftes me tepri kunder mafias shume shpejt dha rezultate konkrete dhe inkurajuese; ne vend, 12 klanet me te medha u shkaterruan qe ne tetor te 2005. Me shume se 150 anetare te familjeve mafioze u arrestuan gjate ketyre operacioneve te mbeshtetura nga grupet antitrafik te krijuara ne mbare vendin, dhe ekuivalentet lokale te GIR (Grupe te Nderhyrjes Rajonale) franceze. Shifra te tilla perbejne nje risi te pabesueshme para pasivitetit te qeverive te meparshme. Lufta kunder strukturave kriminale u shtri edhe pertej kufijve. Duke bashkepunuar me zyra te Koordinimit Nderkombetar te Ministrise se Brendshme me shume se 90 operacione policie vune ne shenjester klanet shqiptare ne Maqedoni, Itali dhe Turqi.

Lufta kunder korrupsionit

Aksioni kunder klaneve mafioze shoqerohet ne menyre logjike me nje shkulje te degeve te administrates "te vena ne gjume" nga mafia. Edhe doganat jane mjaft te prekura. Sherbimi i Kontrollit te Brendshem ne Ministrine e Brendshme kreu arrestimin e 43 funksionareve te kesaj administrate qe nga tetori i vitit 2005 deri ne korrik te vitit 2006. Duhet permendur fakti se keto operacione nuk kursyen as policet, komisaret, funksionare te larte te ministrise.

Permiresimi i instrumentit te legjislativit

Per me teper, nga aplikimi i ligjit te ri kunder krimineleve, qeveria "Berisha" ka miratuar shume ligje dhe amendamente qe te lejojne te jesh optimist ne luften kunder mafias. Modifikimi i pare ka te beje me amendamentin e artikullit 298, te Kodit Penal shqiptar, duke rikualifikuar si krim trafikun e qenieve njerezore, qe me pare konsiderohej si shkelje. Ligji qe e ben te detyrueshme pajisjen me karte identiteti u votua, por zbatimi i tij do te zgjase disa vite. Por, qeveria "Berisha" ka votuar nje ligj qe ndalon per tre vjet daljen ne det te cdolloj skafi. Ai ka hyre ne fuqi qe nga prilli i vitit 2006. Ky ligj godet ne zemer nje nga suportet teknike te trafiqeve qe pershkruam me lart.

Rendesia aktuale e planit "Berisha"

Energjia me te cilen kryhet kjo lufte, sikurse edhe rezultatet e saj, jane mjaft inkurajuese. Por goditja reale mbi fuqine e mafias shqiptare per momentin duhet te jete e relativizuar.

Tri arsye e motivojne kete maturi:

Modifikimi i funksionit te kalimeve kriminale

Pertej impaktit te tij mbi efektivet mafioze, rendesia reale e te ciles shkon me larg, aksioni i qeverise "Berisha" kunder mafias prek kryesisht funksionin tranzitor te mafias shqiptare, qe eshte e domosdoshme per trafiqet qe pershkruam me lart. Zotesia e mafias shqiptare ne transportin e droges dhe emigranteve drejt Evropes Perendimore preket nga dy ane te ndryshme te planit "Berisha". Lufta kunder korrupsionit veshtireson transfertat permes vendit. Ndalimi i lundrimit te skafeve ve ne rrezik funksionimin e rrugeve detare qe lidhin brigjet shqiptare me ato te Puljas. Perballe kesaj situtate te re, klaneve shqiptare u ofrohen tre strategji: te ndalojne, te vazhdojne duke shkaterruar pengesat, te vazhdojne duke shmangur pengesat. Si cdo organizate kriminale, mafia shqiptare shkon drejt me te thjeshtes dhe me guxim zgjedh opsionin e trete. Po ashtu, edhe krimi i organizuar malazez e praktikon, duke alternuar itineraret logjistike per trafikun e cigareve. Mafia shqiptare perdor tashme portin malazez te Tivarit, si platforme eksporti drejt plazheve qe kontrollon "Sacra Corona Unita". Sepse, ndryshe nga qeveria "Berisha", qeveria e Malit te Zi eshte jo vetem pasive ndaj krimit te organizuar, por edhe bashkepunetore ne kete krim. Sic eshte paraqitur (ne raport), porti i Tivarit strehon skafe ne nje zone te ndaluar per publikun, fillimisht te perdorura per mbartjen e cigareve nga anijet e mallrave drejt mjeteve te kontradandes: trene, kamione dhe motoskafe.

Itineraret tokesore jane orientuar kohet e fundit drejt zonave te Shkodres, ne kufi me Malin e Zi dhe historikisht te padepertueshme nga prania e policise, ose kalojne direkt ne Malin e Zi nga Kosova, ne kuadrin e bashkepunimit te mafias shqiptare me klanet kosovare.

Drejt nje funksioni te ri shqiptar ne trafikun e heroines: grosiste

Nje tjeter zhvillim te ben te mendosh mbi rezultatet reale te masave te luftes kunder mafias, te vena ne jete qe prej shtatorit 2005. Ne fakt, disa muaj para se te zgjidhej Sali Berisha, mafia shqiptare nisi te ngjitej ne nje status te ri ne trafikun e heroines: si grosiste.

Ne plotesim te rolit te tyre tregtar dhe shperndares, klanet shqiptare konkurrojne ne menyre progresive mafian turke ne trafikun e heroines. Disa prej tyre jane prezente rregullisht ne zonat e prodhimit ne Pakistan, burime te sigurta flasin per aftesine e tyre per te blere edhe ne Afganistan. I zbuluar ne korrik te vitit 2005, ky zhvillim eshte konfirmuar ne fillim te viteve 2006. Dhe me 18 tetor 2006, ne brigjet e Adriatikut, policia italiane gjeti ne nje kamion te drejtuar nga nje shqiptar, me 19 kg heroine me origjine afgane. Disa jave me heret, nje shqiptar ishte kapur me 700 kg heroine nga policia italiane. Hetimet nxoren ne drite se droga vinte nga Afganistani dhe transportin e kishte marre persiper nje klan shqiptar. Veshtiresite e lidhura me kthimin e rruges detare drejt Italise duhet te kompensohen me perfitimet e shpenguara nga kjo zotesi e re e mafias shqiptare per te zoteruar, si ajo turke, furnizimin e trafikut te heroines drejt Evropes.



Zhvillimi i trafiqeve "jashte tokes"

Duke ndjekur te njejten logjike, aksioni i qeverise "Berisha" mund te duket i vonuar po te konsiderojme zhvillimin e trafiqeve qe udhehiqen nga klanet shqiptare, larg fushave te saj. Eshte vertetuar se disa klane te medha shqiptare jane aktore te rendesishem te trafikut te kokaines ne Evropen Perendimore, pa kaluar ne Ballkan. Klani i Ilir Kocias - nje nga me te rendesishmit ne Tirane qe operonte edhe me larg - trafikonte kokainen qe nga Holanda deri ne Gjermani, France dhe Itali, duke i udhehequr operacionet qe nga ky i fundit.

Perforcimi i krimit te organizuar ballkanas

Klanet kosovare dhe maqedonase te mafias shqipfolese, gjithashtu edhe krimi i organizuar malazez, serb dhe boshnjak (si ne federaten kroato-boshnjake dhe ne Republiken serbe) perfitojne nga ky presion i aplikuar mbi mafian shqiptare. Pa dyshim qe te gjithe perfitojne nga perfshirja e tyre ne kete rrjet rrugesh tokesore te heroines dhe te emigranteve drejt Malit te Zi, duke kaluar nga territoret qe kontrollojne. Duke perfituar nga kjo renie e kusherinjve shqiptare, deget e tjera te mafias shqipfolese duket sikur kane marre permasa te tjera nderkombetare.

Klanet e shqiptareve te Kosoves dhe Maqedonise kane arritur te pozicionohen ne tregun qe sa vjen e rritet te kokaines, duke vene ne jete trafikun nderkombetar qe nga Amerika e jugut deri ne Greqi. Ne janar 2007, 500 kg kokaine qe vinte nga Venezuela u kap ne piken kufitare te Bllates, ne Maqedoni, teksa po kalonte nepermjet Kosoves. Se fundi, mafia kosovare ka investuar rregullisht ne funksionin e grosistit te heroines, madje edhe me shume se kusherira shqiptare. Keshtu, ne 18 muajt e fundit jane bere shume martesa mes kosovareve me afgane dhe anasjelltas. Lidhjet familjare qe jane krijuar garantojne vazhdimesine e marrjes se dores se pare te heroines.

Trafiqet e ndryshme i japin mafias shqiptare nje pushtet financiar. Sigurisht qe eshte e pamundur ta percaktosh me saktesi. Megjithate, mjafton nje shifer per kete pasuri, vlera e droges qe kalon cdo vit ne Shqiperi eshte me shume se 2 miliarde dollare. Qeveria "Berisha" i godet fuqishem te gjitha klanet shqiptare. Efikasiteti i ketyre sulmeve kunder pushtetit te mafias shqiptare prapeseprape eshte i limituar. Disa jave para se te zgjidhej Berisha, dukej sikur oktapodi kishte patur kohe te zhvillonte tentakulat e tij jashte trajektores se qeverise.





PUSHTETI KRIMINAL

Lufta kunder mafias shqiptare kerkon, jo vetem te luftosh fuqine e saj, por te sulmosh gjithashtu edhe pushtetin qe ajo ka. Sepse mafia shqiptare nuk eshte vecse nje ndermarrje kriminale, sikurse jane shume organizata te tjera te medha kriminale transnacionale. Si homologet e saj italiane, amerikane, turke, kineze, japoneze dhe kusherirat shqipfolese, mafia shqiptare eshte nje komunitet kriminal, rreziku i se ciles qendron ne kombinimin e dy forcave te kunderta: nje strukture e nyjezuar rreth berthamave shume homogjene dhe nje aftesi e forte rrezatimi jashte komunitetit.

Forca e strukturave 

Pas shume vitesh paqartesie, lidhur me pjekurine e klaneve kriminale dhe shume grupeve te njepasnjeshme, tashme eshte e mundur te skicosh nje kartografi te mafias shqiptare. Saktesia e kesaj te fundit pa dyshim qe eshte e perafert. Aktualizimi i punimeve mbi kete mafia nderlikohet nga aksesibiliteti i dobet dhe ndodh rralle te kene informacione per kete pune.

Berthamat homogjene


Lashtesia eshte nje karakteristike mafioze e perbashket, por jo diskriminuese. "Sacra Corona Unita" eshte shfaqur vetem ne vitet 1970, le te themi shume vite pas triadave te para kineze. Mafia shqiptare eshte pa dyshim me e re se gjithe te tjerat, por si kusherirat e saj italiane, nuk eshte me pak e forte.

Kumbara italiane

Krimi i organizuar ne Shqiperi u vendos ne 1986, por pa nje fillese te organizuar mbi modelin mafioz. Sepse mafiat italiane dhe sidomos "Sacra Corona Unita" ka favorizuar emergjencen e krimit te organizuar shqiptar dhe ka sherbyer si model ne strukturen e saj. Kjo influence eshte e vjeter dhe ne menyre paradoksale nisi nga diktatura staliniane. Ne fakt, regjimi shqiptar, i asfiksuar dhe ne kerkim te stimujve, i hapi dyert e vendit kesaj mafieje me 1986. Ne ate vit, u nenshkrua nje kontrate nderkombetare qe autorizonte rojet bregdetare italiane te ndiqnin mafiozet ne ujerat nderkombetare te Adriatikut. "Sacra Corona Unita" qe e detyruar te gjente zona te reja qe te perdorte per transport anije apo motoskafe per aktivitetet e saj te trafikut te cigareve. Ne kuader te kesaj, ajo arriti nje marreveshje tregtare me Shqiperine qe te strehonte kete aktivitet ne portet e Vlores dhe Durresit. Keto porte e moren atehere origjinen e rolit te platformave kriminale qe u njihet edhe sot.

Ndikimi i mafias italiane u perforcua permes piramidave finaciare, qe u mbollen ne menyre progresive ne Shqiperi ne vitin 1992, perfundimisht per te shkaterruar vendin dhe provokuan kryengritjet e vitit 1997. Pertej perfitimeve te nxjerra nga ky mashtrim financiar per pjesen me te madhe te kursimtareve shqiptare dhe diaspores, piramidat kishin si qellim kryesor pastrimin e parave te krimit. Eshte e qarte se "pastruese" te tilla nuk kishin perdorues te vetem klanet kriminale shqiptare, akoma pak produktive. Ato u perdoren gjithashtu nga krimi i organizuar grek. Keto piramida u sherbyen ne radhe te pare mafiave italiane per te pastruar qindra miliona dollare. Mafiat italiane qene te parat qe zbarkuan nje dite ne Vlore, ne uren lidhese per to.

Tropizmi shqiptar

Shpejtesia e venies ne zbatim u favorizua gjithashtu edhe nga ekzistenca e prirjes se shoqerise shqiptare per te penetruar ne mafia. 

E para, mes tyre eshte padyshim vendi i shtrirjes se nje klani. Si numer i qarqeve mafioze, shoqeria shqiptare eshte kryesisht klanore. Nese kjo karakteristike maskohet dalngadale ne gjirin e gjenerates se re urbane, nje klan mbetet entitet baze i shoqerise. Lidhja e pare e mundshme mes anetareve te nje klani eshte lidhja e gjakut dhe bazohet te lidhjet familjare biologjike. Lidhja e dyte eshte ajo e zonave. Ajo bashkon ne gjirin e nje klani familjet qe jetojne ne nje siperfaqe gjeografike, qe shpesh mund te jete nje rruge apo disa shtepi. 

Vendi shoqeror i nje klani krijon keshtu preekzistencen e nje karakteristike esenciale te cdo organizate mafioze: centralizimin e territorit.

Funksionimi klanor shqiptar mbeshtetet vec te tjerash tek aplikimi i nje kodi shume te lashte, Kanuni, tek i cili vetemohimi kriminal perben nje piedestal te bronzte ne "kodin e nderit", te domosdoshem per nje mafia. Rregullat e tij kryesore te shfrytezueshme ne kete fushe jane respekti absolut te nje hierarkie te dukshme, kulti i sekretit te informacionit (gjendja fillestare dhe jo kriminale e kodit te heshtjes, ose ligji i heshtjes), nje vetemohim total i individit ne grup dhe kodifikimi strikt i dhunes, qe duhet ushtruar kunder cdo klani tjeter apo individi qe fyen klanin (fillimi i hakmarrjes).

Nje tjeter predispozite mafioze e shoqerise shqiptare qendron te mosbesimi thuajse strukturor i popullsise ndaj shtetit. Per me teper, nga irredentizmi legjendar ilir, shoqeria shqiptare e konsideron historikisht shtetin si nje force detyruese te ushtruar nga pushtuesi apo nga nje diktature e tmerrshme staliniste e Enver Hoxhes, me pas e Ramiz Alise qe i mori frymen vendit per gjysme shekulli. 
Mafia shqiptare zoteron nje strukture te forte. Duke thyer rregullat shoqerore te paraardhesve, klanet perberese te saj jane homogjene dhe krejt hermetike: kushtet perkatese e bejne ate te padepertueshme nga jashte dhe rreptesia e rregullave te brendshme i ndalon tradhtite.

Arkitektura ne rrugen e strukturimit 

Mafia shqiptare perbehet nga 15 klane, qe disponojne te gjitha bazat territoriale te qendrueshme. Nese Tirana ka numrin me te madh te klaneve, qytetet e tjera jane te prekura nga implementimi mafioz. 

Struktura e brendshme 
Struktura e brendshme e nje klani orientohet qarte drejt nje arkitekture te tipit italian. E thene me thjeshte: me kapon (kapo eshte termi i huazuar ne shqip), keshilltaret, kryetaret e grupeve dhe ushtaret. Funksioni i zevendesit te kapos duket se eksizton ne gjirin e disa klaneve te Durresit dhe Tiranes.

----------


## no name

*Tiranë, arrestohet studenti me 10 kg kokaine. Droga ne maunen qe vinte nga Brazili* 

_Derguar me: 12/05/2007 
• Ka qene nje operacion sekret i kryer mbremjen e djeshme qe ka bere te mundur zbulimin e trafikut te lendes narkotike qe pershkonte itinerarin Brazil- Shqiperi. 

Sekuestrohen 10 kilogram kokaine ne kryeqytet, ndersa ka rene ne prangat e policise nje student i akademise se policise. Ka qene nje operacion sekret i kryer mbremjen e djeshme nga prokuroria e Krimeve te Renda ne bashkepunim me Grupin e Operacioneve Speciale (GOS) qe ka bere te mundur zbulimin e trafikut te lendes narkotike qe pershkonte itinerarin Brazil- Shqiperi. Droga eshte gjetur ne trajlerin e nje mauneje me konfeksione qe vinte nga Brazili. Nderkaq policia ka arrestuar policin Jamarber Qinani, i cili akuzohet se ka mundesuar futjen e droges nga Brazili ne Shqiperi. Policia shoqeroi per disa minuta dhe 2 shtetas te tjere Eugen Kasembekaj dhe Vladimir Dardha te cilet pas verifikimit u lane te lire pasi rezultoi se nuk kishin lidhje me ngjarjen. Nderkaq operacioni i policise vazhdon ende ne lidhnje me kete trafik te lendes narkotike.

_


Balkanweb

----------


## no name

*Lushnje arrestohet me 1kg droge nje inspektor rendi* 

Derguar me: 12/06/2007 
• Policia e Fierit, ka arrestuar sot pasdite nje polic te komisariatit te Elbasanit Fierit, i cili dyshohet te jete i perfshire ne trafikun e lendeve narkotike 

 Gjate kontrollit te makines se tij tip "BMV", teksa kalonte ne zonen e quajtur "Rrethrrotullimi i Çermës", ne drejtim te Elbasanit, forcat e komisariatit të Lushnjes kane gjetur rreth 1 kg lëndë narkotike qe mendohet te jete e llojit heroinë. Tashme ndaj XH.K., qe eshte inspektor rendi në komisariatin e Elbasanit, kane nisur hetimet ndersa arrestimi i tij eshte bere në bashkëpunim me ato të sektorit të antidrogës në drejtorinë e policisë së Fierit.

----------


## no name

*Kapet me droge, arrestohet 34-vjecari* 

E Shtune, 16 Qershor 2007


TIRANE - Nje 34-vjecar u kap, pasi policia e kryeqytetit i ka gjetur 4,8 gram heroine te ndare ne kater doza te gatshme per t’u shitur. Gerti Hoxha eshte arrestuar ne oret e para te mengjesit te dites se djeshme, ne Rrugen e Dibres, ndersa, pervec lendes se dyshuar si droge, i jane bllokuar dhe materiale te tjera, nje makine tip “BME”, ne pronesi te te ndaluarit, shuma prej 53 mije leke, qe dyshohet se eshte e fituar nga shitja e lendes narkotike si dhe nje telefon. Policia eshte duke kerkuar per persona te tjere te perfshire ne shitjen e lendeve narkotike, qe bashkepunonin me te ndaluarin.

----------


## no name

*Heroina e Malit te Zi ne tregun e Tiranes* 

E Enjte, 28 Qershor 2007

Tirane - Nje person eshte ndaluar, ndersa 200 gram droge e llojit heroine eshte bllokuar gjate operacionit te koduar "Fillim vere". Policia e kryeqytetit shpalli ne kerkim tre te rinj pjesetare te grupit, ndersa arrestoi te dyshuarin si trafikant, Fation Saliu, 33vjec. Burime zyrtare thane per gazeten "Koha Jone", se dyshohet per nje rrjet te trafikimit te lendeve narkotike ne linjen Mali i Zi-Shqiperi, me destinacion tregun e Tiranes. 

Fation Saliu, pas shoqerimit ne paraburgim eshte marre ne pyetje nga agjentet dhe prokuroria, ndersa hetohet per akuzen e "prodhimit dhe shperndarjes se lendeve narkotike". Policia nuk beri te ditur identitetet e tre te kerkuarve te tjere, per shkak te hetimeve. Gjate aksionit 33-vjecarit i jane sekuestruar dhe telefoni celular, dy karta, nje ene kuzhine qe perdorej per perzierjen e lendes narkotike. Mesohet se agjentet e Antidroges se Tiranes po kryejne kontrolle te ndryshme ne banesat e te dyshuarve, per te zbuluar prova te tjera dhe kapur te kerkuarit. Sipas hetimeve te kryera mendohet se, Saliu ishte bere gati qe nje pjese te heroines se bllokuar ta ndante ne doza te vogla, te cilat me pas t'i shiste ne kryeqytet. Ka dyshime se sasia e heroines mund te shperndahej edhe ne plazhet e qyteteve bregdetare, qe keto dite vere jane dhe me te frekuentuara. Ndaj te arrestuarit, policia e kryeqytetit ka ngritur akuzen e "prodhimit dhe shitjes se lendeve narkotike", nderkohe qe dosjen e ka derguar ne Prokurori, per hetime te metejshme.

----------

